# Thinking of adopting



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

yep, it's time ya got a dog!! there's several Florida folks here that will have info (maybe even a dog!) for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

Bless you for wanting to rescue a golden.  There are several ways you can rescue a golden. Unfortunately in this economy, they are being dumped at the shelters, being placed on craigslist, and turned into rescues. Here are the listings for the rescues in south Florida.

http://www.goldenrescuesouthflorida.com/

http://www.grrswf.org/

http://www.grininc.org/

http://www.egrr.org/

Also check www.petfinder.com 
because some all breed shelters or rescues will have goldens will have them. 
I gave you all of them because I didnt know how far south you are. We have several members that work with those rescues, so they can also tell you if there dogs are available. Also members hear about dogs from people that are having to rehome dogs and will post them for them. 

Good luck in your search. And welcome again.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

What a great choice! One of the above listed rescues should be able to help you find the perfect golden match! There are so many dogs that need a home just like yours! Housetrained, low maitenance and needing a little attention. Thanks for thinking of adopting.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you both for considering adoption. I adopted a 13 month old golden 3 months ago and it has been great. I'm sure you'll find a wonderful golden just waiting to be part of your family.


----------



## joan24 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you so much for the information. We'll probably need to wait until late summer since we've rented a house in N.C. for July that doesn't accept dogs. We went to an art festival today and saw several Goldens and I wanted to take all of them home. I love the smiles on the faces of Goldens. Can't help smiling back.
 Joan


----------

